# Moldy crow!



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

So I was tempted to place an order in the recent, infamous "sale of fail." This is my first time dealing with this vendor. Order came in today, here's the breakdown:

Pros:
-Free chocolate bar
-One extra Punch churchill than I paid for
-Smokes by and large look great

Cons:
-Moldy box of Party PCE's (see pics). Was the only box out of three that had any mold.
-Was intrigued by the band color of a RyJ Exhibicion #4 I got (see pics)

First, the mold. I'd heard this particular vendor has a reputation for mold, unfortunately this proved true. I haven't had any mold problems with my other regular vendor so this was a sad sight:










I usually just crack the boxes and if everything looks squared away, they go to the humidor. I noticed a tiny fleck of mold on one of the cigars in the front row, so that was enough to make me take them all out and investigate. Lo and behold, the bottom of the box was playing host to some fuzzy friends.










I wiped every stick in the box down and it is now chilling in cigar purgatory. My question is, what do I do with a moldy box? Freeze it? I've never had a big mold problem in a new box like this.

Final question I had is about this RyJ I've got. The band is not the traditional "Cuban red" you see on so many brands...Partagas, Punch, etc. It's the same shade of maroon/burgundy that the NC Romeo Reserva Real is...is that how they're supposed to look? That and the fact that it was two shades lighter than everything else made it jump out at me. Tried to take a good picture...I hope the contrast between the Punch color and the RyJ band color can be seen.










Sorry for the pic-heavy thread! If anyone can give me tips on mold management, I'd really appreciate it. Also, do you think I should bother to write to the vendor? I feel like they'd just blow me off or tell me that it's "plume," based on what I've heard from other BOTL. In any case, it wiped off easily enough and hopefully I've nipped it in the bud (spore?).


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I couldnt resist that sale either but the mold issue is the very reason I dont normally buy from them. Mine havent arrived yet so I still live in hope.

The smokes should be fine if the feet are mold free, but I'd toss the box itself as there is no certain way to make sure it's spore free.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Did you ask them to open and inspect the boxes? I do every time with my vendor, and have yet to get a spot of mold, or anything else unsatisfactory. These guys have good prices, but I can't bring myself to shop with them when I see stuff like this. Ill pay a few dollars extra (literally a few) and shop with my current vendors. On a lighter note, NICE SCORE! The Romeos do have a darker band in my experience.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I personally don't use them for 2 reasons. 1st there stock is like 2010. When for $20 more per box the other vendors have 2008 stock. 2nd while storing cigars to wet is the lesser of the evil's. I don't want moldy sticks to me its just un acceptable to ship product that way.uke: Un less you asked for sealed boxes then you pretty much deserve what you get. AS far as bands they are legit vendors from what i have been told. But if you have doubt's for the stinking $20 your saving is it really worth it?:doh:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, now I know Tony! 
I would probably buy again if the price was really right, but I'd hesitate. I'm a sucker for good prices, and what mold issues I've had in the past haven't affected flavor. Granted, this is the most mold I've ever had in any box. 

Ditto on the 2010 boxes...I have a whole collection of 2010s biding time in my humidor now! Thank god I at least got an 09 of Choix Supreme!

Seals were broken so someone at least looked at the boxes before shipping...that's a shame if it was them and they just didn't notice/care.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I personally don't use them for 2 reasons. 1st there stock is like 2010. When for $20 more per box the other vendors have 2008 stock. 2nd while storing cigars to wet is the lesser of the evil's. I don't want moldy sticks to me its just un acceptable to ship product that way.uke: Un less you asked for sealed boxes then you pretty much deserve what you get. AS far as bands they are legit vendors from what i have been told. But if you have doubt's for the stinking $20 your saving is it really worth it?:doh:


Dayum! A little harsh there, bro.... Just chalk it up as a lesson learned. Find a new vendor, there are some out there that you will never have this issue with (or that i have never had an issue with, anyway) at almost the same price point..In the mean time, enjoy your new smokes!


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

The only time I have a mold problem with this vendor is with Partagas dress boxes. I won't buy any Partagas from them except cabs. Got part of my order today and the Upmans were fine and from 07. Just wondering if anyone has had a problem with other smokes besides the Partagas?


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

niterider56 said:


> The only time I have a mold problem with this vendor is with Partagas dress boxes. I won't buy any Partagas from them except cabs. Got part of my order today and the Upmans were fine and from 07. Just wondering if anyone has had a problem with other smokes besides the Partagas?


I did get some ERDM in the same order that looked exquisite. Also, thank god, were not from 2010. Should have ordered something other than Partagas, apparently. Oh well, as Tony said, live and learn.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Well, now I know Tony!
> I would probably buy again if the price was really right, but I'd hesitate. I'm a sucker for good prices, and what mold issues I've had in the past haven't affected flavor. Granted, this is the most mold I've ever had in any box.
> 
> Ditto on the 2010 boxes...I have a whole collection of 2010s biding time in my humidor now! Thank god I at least got an 09 of Choix Supreme!
> ...


Wow bro seals were broken and you still got mold that's really sad customer service stinks when people don't care. Like i said better off to spend the extra $20 get decent stock with a couple of years on them. You cant even smoke 2010 stock for 2 years at least IMHO!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

VoteKinky06 said:


> Dayum! A little harsh there, bro.... Just chalk it up as a lesson learned. Find a new vendor, there are some out there that you will never have this issue with (or that i have never had an issue with, anyway) at almost the same price point..In the mean time, enjoy your new smokes!


What is harsh about expecting to get product without mold. I am desperately trying to understand your response.:der:


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Un less you asked for sealed boxes then you pretty much deserve what you get.


I should have been more selective with my quote. I completely agree with your general message, Tony. It is unacceptable for the vendor to ship cigars like this, but "you pretty much deserve what you get" sounds more critical of the OP, or any other purchaser, than the vendor. With all of the restriction on talk about vendors, it's sometimes a process of trial and error to find one and unfortunately some folks have to have bad experiences, cross that site off their list, and try a different one next time before they find the right dealer. If he orders from these guys again, THEN he pretty much deserves what he gets.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

VoteKinky06 said:


> I should have been more selective with my quote. I completely agree with your general message, Tony. It is unacceptable for the vendor to ship cigars like this, but "you pretty much deserve what you get" sounds more critical of the OP, or any other purchaser, than the vendor. With all of the restriction on talk about vendors, it's sometimes a process of trial and error to find one and unfortunately some folks have to have bad experiences, cross that site off their list, and try a different one next time before they find the right dealer. If he orders from these guys again, THEN he pretty much deserves what he gets.


You mis understood my post allow me to explain. If i or anyone orders sealed boxes how can we expect to hold the vendor accountable. Without allowing an inspection its like buying anything else a car house food. Would you buy it without looking at it of course not. I usually don't have to get explicit with my responses as i post here frequently. When i post its like talking to family everyone knows there is no malice in my words.That's what we all are here at puff family. You most likely miss read because you seldom post here. Hope to see you posting regularly and getting to know you as well.:beerchug:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You cant even smoke 2010 stock for 2 years at least IMHO!


I mostly agree with this but for me it's less of a problem on these "cheapo" formerly-machine-made sticks, they tend to be smokeable a lot earlier in my experience. But yeah it is a big drag to get a 2010 box of anything with a bigger RG or generally anything bigger than a petit corona...you know you'll be sitting on it for a while!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

shame, I've ordered plenty of times from this vendor with no mold problems. They are very reputable though and I'm sure they will replace your product if you contact them. I wouldn't worry about the shade of red on the RyJ, mine is the same color. 

i have two orders coming from this vendor and I fear "the letter". First one shipped a day before the second order and the first order is still under "origin is preparing shipment" for the tracking number. the second order should be at my house today... hmmmmm


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

That box is horrific. I have never seen that much mold on a box of cigars in my life.

Will they replace those for you?


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have two boxes of PCE's on the way. Now I am not really looking forward to cracking those boxes. I got a box of moldy BRC from them earlier this year.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

BigKev77 said:


> I got a box of moldy BRC from them earlier this year.


say it ain't so. I got two on the way...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> I mostly agree with this but for me it's less of a problem on these "cheapo" formerly-machine-made sticks, they tend to be smokeable a lot earlier in my experience. But yeah it is a big drag to get a 2010 box of anything with a bigger RG or generally anything bigger than a petit corona...you know you'll be sitting on it for a while!


Yes i agree they are better young than regular hand made long filler cigars. I have seen them become very pleasant in under 6 month's of rest.:beerchug:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Scardinoz said:


> That box is horrific. I have never seen that much mold on a box of cigars in my life.
> 
> Will they replace those for you?


I dunno, do I really want to raise a fuss over ~50 bucks worth of smokes that might turn out okay? Will they have me mail them back...if that's the case I might just take my chances and keep a close eye on them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

There are many reasons to return something, only one reason to keep them. In the end you have to be happy with the transaction. If you wiped them down good and watch your R/H all should be fine.:beerchug:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Frinkiac7 said:


> I dunno, do I really want to raise a fuss over ~50 bucks worth of smokes that might turn out okay? Will they have me mail them back...if that's the case I might just take my chances and keep a close eye on them.


They will have you mail them back. I returned a box once and it was almost 30 days before I recieved word that they got the package. They reimberse the shipping with singles. I would say it isn't worth it unless they are really bad after you wiped them down.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

got my smokes. I had mold on two cigars, the ones on either end of the dress box. nothing major just wiped down and quarantined.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Call them and let the know about the mold. Even if you wipe them down and they are okay they will bonus you on your next order.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Out of the 3 boxen I received in part-1 of my order this week only one Monte #2 was mouldy, and unfortunately it was all over the head. I'm not comfortable sticking that in my face, even after it's thoroughly wiped down. I've e-mailed the vendor (with photos) and asked if they could maybe just throw in a single of something comparable on my next order but have yet to receive their response. Since I got "fired" by my previous vendor for complaining earlier this year I'm somewhat apprehensive about making waves with these guys to be honest!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Ben, unfortunately I have the same trouble with my Party MF's right now. 2 boxes, all moldy even in the feet, so I've emailed them saying they've provided me with great service during my time with them, but something must have gone wrong in the warehouse and I would like to send my boxes back in exchange for two new ones when they have them in again. Good luck mate!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

PJD said:


> Since I got "fired" by my previous vendor for complaining earlier this year I'm somewhat apprehensive about making waves with these guys to be honest!


:\ Me too. I'm just banking on that I can use my rather large order history as leverage.

And Tony, you're right my friend; the Party MF's (a tripa corta/short filler cigar), are one of my fav's because a: I don't have to sit on them for more than 6 months for them to get real good, and b: they're cheap but taste expensive lol


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Great... Now I get to spend the next 10 days wondering if my Party Shorts are getting moldy. Shoulda known the price was too good.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Hey Ben, unfortunately I have the same trouble with my Party MF's right now. 2 boxes, all moldy even in the feet, so I've emailed them saying they've provided me with great service during my time with them, but something must have gone wrong in the warehouse and I would like to send my boxes back in exchange for two new ones when they have them in again. Good luck mate!


Yikes! I guess I will be keeping watch over the rest of my boxes!
Gotta wonder what's going on in their warehouse...it must be ungodly humid in there! Probably can see big half-living mother clouds of hive-mind mold spores just floating around casually from shelf to shelf.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this--I can guess who the vender is though--never, never will I purchase anything from them--poor customer service and once they get your money that's it..Again very sorry to hear about this!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Waiting waiting and the tracking number is not working. I knew there was a reason I never use these guys. Oh well.out:

Sorry for cramping your conversation Paul. :fencing: LMAO. ound:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Waiting waiting and the tracking number is not working.


you too huh? I had two separate orders and one of them is doing it. dunno what's going on but hopefully it's not the dreaded letter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You mean its not worth the $20 you saved?:frusty::hmm::laser:


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You mean its not worth the $20 you saved?:frusty::hmm::laser:


In all fairness to them I saved more than $20. A cab of Party Shorts for $160? I haven't seen that anywhere else.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GentlemanJester said:


> In all fairness to them I saved more than $20. A cab of Party Shorts for $160? I haven't seen that anywhere else.


They are around for about $ 200 but they have at least 2 years on them.
I guess if you don't mind waiting its a good deal. In these hard times $40 is nothing to sneeze at. The economic situation pretty much dictates my cigar budget. I just buy less is all as i am to impatient to wait 2 years to smoke something.:beerchug:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Yikes! I guess I will be keeping watch over the rest of my boxes!
> Gotta wonder what's going on in their warehouse...it must be ungodly humid in there! Probably can see big half-living mother clouds of hive-mind mold spores just floating around casually from shelf to shelf.


Hahaha it's like that movie, "Evolution" with David Duchovney... 
Anyway, I just got off the phone with J****, who had absolutely no problem with me returning them for an exchange. She said that a lot of Party PCE boxes have been coming back moldy, and apparently now Mille Fleurs too; not just with this particular vendor, but all of them, from what customers are saying. Must be something in Cuba... Yeah. We'll go with that lol.

After all is said and done, I still saved 20-35 bucks/box after I ship it back. They still have a customer, and I still have my vendor. :hippie::beerchug::clap2:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are around for about $ 200 but they have at least 2 years on them.
> I guess if you don't mind waiting its a good deal. In these hard times $40 is nothing to sneeze at. The economic situation pretty much dictates my cigar budget. I just buy less is all as i am to impatient to wait 2 years to smoke something.:beerchug:


lol I don't buy less. I just buy more JLP's!!! LOL!:hungry:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Hahaha it's like that movie, "Evolution" with David Duchovney...
> Anyway, I just got off the phone with J****, who had absolutely no problem with me returning them for an exchange. She said that a lot of Party PCE boxes have been coming back moldy, and apparently now Mille Fleurs too; not just with this particular vendor, but all of them, from what customers are saying. Must be something in Cuba... Yeah. We'll go with that lol.
> 
> After all is said and done, I still saved 20-35 bucks/box after I ship it back. They still have a customer, and I still have my vendor. :hippie::beerchug::clap2:


Hmmm not sure about that, as I got a separate box of PCE from a different vendor maybe two weeks before these moldy ones, and there was not a spore to be seen! LOL.

As for whether the savings are worth it, it all depends on the particular smoker's budget and viewpoint. I'm a cheap bastard to begin with, so if I can save ~20 bucks per box from the next cheapest vendor, I'll go with that. In my experience, it's usually even more...I got a nice box of 09 ERDM CS for 65 bucks less than it is on one site that is apparently known for sending out older boxes, and 28 less than another that is known for typically lower prices.

The PCEs were 64 bucks, per box, cheaper than on one site that will give you older boxes. To me there's just no question paying $54 vs. $118 for the same stick. I'll wipe mold all day if I'm saving that kind of money. Doubly so if it's a multiple box order.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

eyesack said:


> lol I don't buy less. I just buy more JLP's!!! LOL!:hungry:


ROTFLMAO!
That was funny i tried to bump ya but i used it up for today. I'll get you tomorrow though Issac!:beerchug:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*Got my BRC's and RASS today...mold free! 
7 days from card to door. I don't get that good of service here from USPS going east to west coast sometimes. Thought it was kind of weird though...the brc's were opened and the nail was bent at a 90* angle right in the middle of it. The other box was still sealed. Both still had the air tight plastic bag on them so I know it was done before they shipped. Things that make you go Hmmmm.:hmm:

Oh yea the chocolate was mighty tasty also.:clap2:
Going back for round 2 in a shorty!
*


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Got my BRC's and RASS today...mold free!
> 7 days from card to door. I don't get that good of service here from USPS going east to west coast sometimes. Thought it was kind of weird though...the brc's were opened and the nail was bent at a 90* angle right in the middle of it. The other box was still sealed. Both still had the air tight plastic bag on them so I know it was done before they shipped. Things that make you go Hmmmm.:hmm:
> 
> Oh yea the chocolate was mighty tasty also.:clap2:
> ...


Got my second package today as well. Two boxes of Boli RCs were also opened/inspected. The box of H. Upmann #2s was properly sealed. All sticks received without any fuzzy passengers (thankfully). Only complaint is I wish they'd send dark chocolate instead of milk chocolate <grin>.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ROTFLMAO!
> That was funny i tried to bump ya but i used it up for today. I'll get you tomorrow though Issac!:beerchug:


Hahahaha thought you'd get a kick outta that! :dude:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Vendor finally got back to me and said they would include a few free sticks with my next order. I didn't raise much of a stink, so I suppose this is a decent compromise as I didn't demand anything right off the bat.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*That's nice to hear.*


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, at first I thought they blew me off because it took them a long time to reply, but all's well that ends well.


----------

